

Factoring Could Be Easy - bdr
http://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2009/03/11/factoring-could-be-easy/

======
dmolnar
I like the approach of showing the assumption that "factoring is hard" implies
a statement that at first blush has nothing to do with computational
difficulty. That is, the number of solutions for a particular Diophantine
equation doesn't immediately look like it should have anything to do with the
running time of an algorithm. Wonder if the approach could be pushed further
to other areas of mathematics that are even further afield, e.g. analysis?

